# How may post to private message



## prine (Feb 13, 2014)

Can't seem to private message anyone. Is there a way to get messaging turned on?

I've tried sending messages to normal people on the site and it wont go threw, or even show I've sent anything at all.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Feb 13, 2014)

prine said:


> Can't seem to private message anyone. Is there a way to get messaging turned on?
> 
> I've tried sending messages to normal people on the site and it wont go threw, or even show I've sent anything at all.


A 5 year member with only 9 posts wow thats rare. As for your question I have no answer as I just checked an pm is working for me.
sent you a pm if you get it send one back.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2014)

i think you have to reach a set number of posts before sending pm's


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> i think you have to reach a set number of posts before sending pm's


This is correct. You've gotta' hit a certain post-count before you're allowed to PM.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Feb 13, 2014)

yeee I did not know that, really? whats the count needed?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2014)

75 or so.........


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

It's an arbitrarily assigned number, it varies from user to user. A few posts, and he'll be off and running.


----------



## er0senin (Feb 13, 2014)

25 posts and you will be good to go . Spend some time checking out the site .
Welcome to RIU


----------



## prine (Feb 13, 2014)

I got your PM Popcorn900 but can't send anything back. Sucks...


----------



## prine (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe one day I will be able to PM, just not this day.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Feb 13, 2014)

prine said:


> Maybe one day I will be able to PM, just not this day.



lol. trust me pm is no big thing especially when any mod that's feeling nosey can read them so kiss privacy goodbye.
btw i did get the pm so all is good and like i said in the pm about sent pm's not showing up, just another riu overlooked problem that just gets pushed under the rugs.


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2014)

maybe the users inbox is full and thats why its not sending. 



Popcorn900 said:


> lol. trust me pm is no big thing *especially when any mod that's feeling nosey can read them so kiss privacy goodbye.*
> btw i did get the pm so all is good and like i said in the pm about sent pm's not showing up, just another riu overlooked problem that just gets pushed under the rugs.


LOL. 
mods cannot read pm's they dont have that privileged 
admins can , but rarely do 
please dont spread rumors


----------



## Popcorn900 (Feb 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> maybe the users inbox is full and thats why its not sending.
> 
> 
> LOL.
> ...


You just confirmed this so called rumour, thank you.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 14, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> You just confirmed this so called rumour, thank you.


How so? Admins are the site admins. That's who can read your PMs, the people that run the server. Mods can't see (or change) anything about your profile, beyond what the public can see. Mods aren't here to monitor users. Global mods delete all the shit that's spewed from the sewer that's known as the internet (spam.) They settle issues, and have secret meetings with robes, they delete posts that violate the TOS. Moderators have a section, or a couple sections, where they delete spam and TOS violations.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Feb 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> How so? Admins are the site admins. That's who can read your PMs, the people that run the server. Mods can't see (or change) anything about your profile, beyond what the public can see. Mods aren't here to monitor users. Global mods delete all the shit that's spewed from the sewer that's known as the internet (spam.) They settle issues, and have secret meetings with robes, they delete posts that violate the TOS. Moderators have a section, or a couple sections, where they delete spam and TOS violations.


thx for the info. still bring no assurance that the people with the power don't abuse.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 14, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> thx for the info. still bring no assurance that the people with the power don't abuse.


Well, it appears to be an impasse than. I guess your options would be to: 1. look at the track record of RIU, and realize that a site of this magnitude couldn't exactly 'exist' given the sensitive nature of the topic, in the eyes of the feds. 2. Investigate other forums, and the nature of databases and web sites, and see how privileges work, and that no matter WHERE you go, someone CAN read everything you post. Or 3. Keep being uninformed, insulting, and unhelpful to other users, trying to spread incorrect rumors (those are called lies,) and be another member that just comes here to complain about being here.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 14, 2014)

You have the ability to send Private Messages, however you had your options set to not save your message in your Sent Messages folder. I changed that for you.

Most of what everyone else has said here is wrong.


----------



## Greenfella1 (Oct 28, 2017)

rollitup said:


> You have the ability to send Private Messages, however you had your options set to not save your message in your Sent Messages folder. I changed that for you.
> 
> Most of what everyone else has said here is wrong.


Hey I don't have many post , but I would like to speak to growgorilla and hydrored in PM. I don't want to just create random post to get my count up so I have the ability to PM and I don't want to post in other threads when I have nothing to say. 

Can you help me out . I've only been a member for like 4 days .


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 29, 2017)

When you post a few more times, your status will change to Active Member, and you will be able to use the Private Messaging feature. We don't have the ability to circumvent that.


----------



## 2klude (Jul 31, 2020)

I've been on this site for years but never post. Need to start so I can use the PM feature....


----------

